# 98 Altima SE - Alarm Issues



## jasonr (May 14, 2009)

Greetings,
I have a 98 Altima SE and am having issues with the alarm...it won't turn off. I have to disconnect the battery for it to shut off. I tripped it after I locked the car and then closed the hood. 

I'm sure it has something to do with not having the right key or the keyless entry fob but I'd like to get some advice and maybe some possible work arounds to avoid having to buy a new fob. We lost the keyless entry and now are relying on spare keys. I tried connecting the battery and putting the key in the ignition and turning it but it still doesn't turn off the alarm. 

Does anyone have any tips on what I should do? I'm willing to try anything.

Thanks for your help.

Best,
Jason


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

this is what the Factory Service Manual says:









basically unlock the doors or trunk with the key to disarm the alarm

just FYI though... a used keyfob is $30 on ebay... well worth it IMHO (i just got one, very easy to program too).


----------



## jasonr (May 14, 2009)

Thanks illig. Worked great!

Bless,
Jason


----------

